# am going to Lauren's wedding reception



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello All,

I have decided to go to my daughter's wedding reception despite the fact that I am fat and her dad (my former husband) will be there. He always made fun of my weight--even though it was never that much before, like it is now.

I am going to go and be there for her. I know she needs me to be there. it's not about me or her dad; it's about her.

I do, however, have great hair, eyes and eyelashes, and smooth skin. I'll play those characteristics up. I am also going to wear a pretty dress, even though I am fat.

I have to fly back east by myself because my husband and dogs decided it was just too much of a hassle and too much of an expense for them to go with me.

I can do this. 

It will be fun. I am going to eat, drink, and be merry--it will be the first time I am going to visit and not be on some sort of crazy, off-the-wall diet! :rofl Everyone will say--> :wtf ! :haha :kma 

I will post pics of the event--maybe.

Love,
Leilanistar


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Becky said:


> (((((((((((Suzi))))))))))) Screw the ex and what he thinks, it doesn't mean anything. You're a wonderful person and if he wants to be all immature tell him to bite you!
> 
> Have fun :squeeze


Of course, you are right, Becky. He's an as*s*hole, any way! I am going to go and have a blast!

I would have no qualms about telling him to _bite me_! :rofl

Suzi :lol


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

:banana :banana 
Good for you Suzi! I hope you enjoy the occasion. Just ignore what your ex may or may not be thinking about you, and just please your own self.


----------



## Ryanoles (Aug 4, 2004)

Way to be Suzi! 

I hope you have a wonderful time and I hope that jerk of an ex that you have doesn't ruin it for you.


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

There's an advert running here for one of the credit cards. It shows a girl having a blast shopping, buying herself an expensive lipstick, dress, bubble bath. The scene then cuts to her the next day, looking utterly fabulous. She too is at her friend's wedding - and as she is chatting to the bride, she spies her ex. who is standing there looking at her, eyes boggled, mouth agape.

I love the look on her face. 

Don't let your ex bother you? That's why he *is* your ex, afterall? Go and have a fabulous time!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

PuzzledMike said:


> :banana :banana
> Good for you Suzi! I hope you enjoy the occasion. Just ignore what your ex may or may not be thinking about you, and just please your own self.


Thank you, Mike!

I deserve to be there, too! And yes, I will please my own self, and have fun.

I am going to eat, drink, and be merry...
Suzi :yay :drunk :hb opcorn


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Ryanoles said:


> Way to be Suzi!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful time and I hope that jerk of an ex that you have doesn't ruin it for you.


Thank you, Ryanoles!

If he calls me fat, I will simply tell him yes, that is true, but you are 10 years older than me and an a*s*shole! :haha

Once I made him cry by telling him that--he told me I was fat at 100 pounds (I'm 5'6")--and I told him he was an old gray-haired a*s*shole and he cried. I know what buttons to push if I have to. He is not going to ruin my great time with Lauren and Eric.

Suzi


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

penguin said:


> There's an advert running here for one of the credit cards. It shows a girl having a blast shopping, buying herself an expensive lipstick, dress, bubble bath. The scene then cuts to her the next day, looking utterly fabulous. She too is at her friend's wedding - and as she is chatting to the bride, she spies her ex. who is standing there looking at her, eyes boggled, mouth agape.
> 
> I love the look on her face.
> 
> Don't let your ex bother you? That's why he *is* your ex, afterall? Go and have a fabulous time!


Yes, of course you are right, dear Penguin--that *is* why he's an ex!

I have ordered my dress and it's gorgeous. I am going to buy a fantastic push-up bra to show off these great boobs of mine, too--they just need pushed up a bit! And of course, I'll be quiet and demure until I've had a few glasses of champagne--then look out!

That commercial sounds wonderful; thank you for sharing it with us.

Suzi


----------

